# Proof Target and Load??



## fire717 (May 1, 2007)

My new .40 QA came with what I guess would be a test fire target and spent round. I am sure all new Walthers probably come this way. Am I correct to assume the test firing was at 25 Meters as it appears the target indicates? They put five rounds in it and they made a tight group. Does anyone know what load Walther would have used for this test fire? ie: grain number, hollow point, round ball, etc. etc...

Also.....What is a good target round and what is a good home deffense round?? Thanks!


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Target?*

My Smith & Wesson made PPK/s-1 didn't come with any target or any
empty round. I've heard of guns that come with them, but I don't know
which company does that. Good luck with yours.

As far as self defense round, find a hollow point that functions reliably in
you weapon. Again, Good Luck!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That maybe a German law about test firing as I got a Hsc Mauser that has a test target and empty case also. Now I am just guessing I don't really know. This gun was bought about 1978.

Best, Baldy.


----------

